# ThanksGiving Dressing/Stuffing Recipes



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I made the Pumpkin Bread Stuffing last Thanksgiving and it was great. My sister had to bring some down to FL so her friend could have some. This was the Finished Recipe

Pumpkin Bread Dressing

Cook the turkey giblets the day before discarding the liver in 3 cups Chicken stock. Remove the giblets and chop, strain the stock and store both in fridge for next day separately. Preheat an oven to 375°F. Butter a shallow 2-quart baking dish.
Spread the Pumpkin Bread out on a baking sheet. Toast in the oven until light golden brown and dry to the touch, about 20 minutes. Set aside.
In a fry pan over medium heat, brown the sausage, stirring and crumbling with a fork, until cooked through, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl. Return the pan to medium heat. Add the Butter, onion and salt then sauté, stirring occasionally, until soft and translucent, 5 to 7 minutes. Add mixed fresh herbs and heat for 30 seconds. Transfer to the bowl with the sausage. Add the Pumpkin Bread and white bread, Turkey Giblets, sausage, Dried Crannraisins, Raisins, herbs, chopped celery, mushrooms, nuts and stock. Season with salt and pepper and stir gently to combine. Transfer the dressing to the prepared baking dish, cover with aluminum foil and bake for 45 minutes. Remove the foil and continue baking until browned and crispy, about 15 minutes more. Serves 10 to 12. 

Ingredients
8 cups (2 Loafs) Pumpkin Bread day-old (1-inch cubes)
1 lb. mild Italian pork sausage, casings removed
1 Stick Melted Butter
1 Large White onion, finely chopped
1 cups sliced mushrooms
1 whole bunch celery stalks, finely chopped
2 beaten eggs
1/4 cup bells seasoning or 1/4 cup chopped mixed fresh herbs, such as sage, rosemary and thyme
1 Cup chopped fresh parsley
1 Cup toasted chopped pecans or Walnuts
1 Cup Chopped Sweeten Crannraisins
1 Cup Raisins and/or small cubed Apple
Turkey Giblets Chopped 
2 cups strained giblets stock made night before.
Salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste

PUMPKIN BREAD
3 cups sugar
1cup vegetable oil
4 eggs
1 can (16oz.) pumpkin
3 ½ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon allspice
2/3 cup water

Place sugar, oil, and eggs in bowl. Attach bowl and flat beater. Turn to Speed 4 and beat 30 seconds. Stop and scrape bowl. Turn to Speed 4 and beat 10 seconds more. Add pumpkin, flour, baking powder, soda, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, and allspice. Turn to Speed 2 and mix 30 seconds. Stop and scrape bowl. Add water and walnuts, Turn to Stir Speed and mix 20 seconds, or until combined. Pour batter into two greased and floured 9 x 5 x 3-inch loaf pans. Bake at 350 degrees F for 50 to 60 minutes. Remove from pans and cool on wire racks.


----------



## ashii (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow... that is sooooo similar to my stuffing recipe... i dont use mushrooms tho. i shoudl try that.


----------

